# Gibson Les Paul Studio - $750 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Ad is 11 minutes old. I thought about it for 2 minutes.

Have at it.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

There’s even a phone number so no screwing around waiting to see if he replies to your email.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Tempting for sure! Hopefully someone here gets it


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thinking about it. But I really don't need another LP. Although that can easily be flipped for an extra 100 or so.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Not bad...may try lower...just so that i can refinish with a goldtop...darkback....mmm mmm


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

ezcomes said:


> Not bad...may try lower...


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

This reminds me. I'm pretty busy at work today @2manyGuitars


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> This reminds me. I'm pretty busy at work today @2manyGuitars


Just went for a COVID test this morning. Have some downtime.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Just went for a COVID test this morning. Have some downtime.


What's the context? You all good?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> What's the context? You all good?


Daughter had someone in her class test positive last week. Told to stay home for 2 weeks and if getting tested, wait 1 week (today). I didn’t really _need_ a test but she’s terrible about medical stuff so I got one to increase her chances of actually going through with it.
Nobody in the household had any symptoms and her contact with the other girl was almost none.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Daughter had someone in her class test positive last week. Told to stay home for 2 weeks and if getting tested, wait 1 week (today). I didn’t really _need_ a test but she’s terrible about medical stuff so I got one to increase her chances of actually going through with it.
> Nobody in the household had any symptoms and her contact with the other girl was almost none.


Best case scenario then, so that's good to hear.

Non-covid related, but you ever notice theres never Whammy pedals on Ottawa Kijiji? I've seem a few ricochets and the bass ones hut never the full house red pedal.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> ...but you ever notice theres never Whammy pedals on Ottawa Kijiji? I've seem a few ricochets and the bass ones hut never the full house red pedal.


I don’t even bother looking at the pedal or amp section. I’m not going down _that_ rabbit hole.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I don’t even bother looking at the pedal or amp section. I’m not going down _that_ rabbit hole.


I usually just click "All Musical Instruments" aside from some bass and drum items or the occasional piano it's pretty much just guitar stuff.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

2manyGuitars said:


>


You never know what someone will take...most ive paid for a Gibson is about that much...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

ezcomes said:


> You never know what someone will take...


----------

